# شرح طريقة تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية



## eng-sharif (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بعد التحية 
يشرح الكتاب تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية بطريقتين 
1- طريقة مارشال 
2- طريقة سوبر بيف

http://arabsh.com/ed3oipbcnt6h.html


----------



## eng-sharif (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا شباب مافيش ردود


----------



## eng-sharif (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله غالب مافيش ردود انردو بنفسنا


----------



## eng a.mohsen (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ومشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fhamm (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مجهود كبير يعطي فكرة جيدة ولكن منتظرين منكم خطوات كاملة 
وكذلك الطريقة بتفصيل اكثر جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه الدسوقي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراج محمود (2 يناير 2012)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 يناير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## sosohoho (2 يناير 2012)

لا يمكن انزال الملف يوجد ايروور


----------



## eng-sharif (4 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز الرايط يعمل 100 /100 اتتظر 20 تانية تم اضغط انشاء رابط التحميل تم بعد ذلك اضغط هنا لتحميل 
وقد تاكدت من ان الرابط شغال


----------



## Evil Heart (29 يوليو 2012)

كتب الله اجرك


----------



## Abu Laith (30 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمد الطيرة (4 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (5 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل ..
يا أخي أرفعه على المنتدى ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## dede eltaher (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااا


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (26 أغسطس 2012)

ميشتغل


----------



## فراج محمود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
الف شكر ليك مهندس


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mostafa zidane (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

